# P&S Member (Airnuts) Big Fish Photo Feature



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Check out P&S member (airnuts) and his huge jack crevalle.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11361/big-fish-photo-of-the-week-122109/

There's been some good shorebound fishing going on lately. 

By the way, if anybody gets a good recent big fish photo, or something odd send it my way. I'll use it for the feature and plug the forum. 

It would be nice to get some up north fish now and then to educate my southern readers.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Check out P&S member (airnuts) and his huge jack crevalle.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11361/big-fish-photo-of-the-week-122109/

There's been some good shorebound fishing going on lately. 

By the way, if anybody gets a good recent big fish photo, or something odd send it my way. I'll use it for the feature and plug the forum.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*Jack*

Nice catch from the surf!


----------

